# Wachusett 12/14 Night



## xlr8r (Dec 15, 2011)

First time out for the season after a long day at work.  Skied from 6:30 to 9:00.  Did 12 laps off of Minuteman alternating between Ralph's and Challenger.  First time out on my new boots too, so a lot of time thinking, tweaking, and adjusting was devoted to them.  So far no major issues with the boots.  

Ralph's- Top 2/3's in good shape with near edge to edge cover.  Lower third crowded and scratchy.

Challenger- Top third in good shape, a bit scratchy below NASTAR start house, very narrow icy funnel at bottom.  A lot less crowded than Ralph's.

The new Moncadnock looks ready to go, they were testing it a bit.  No sign of any action on Polar or any of the summit runs.

The place should be a train wreck this weekend with only 2 narrow trails open.


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 16, 2011)

no to mention $20 lift tickets (and some rain last night).  Avoid Wachusett this weekend if you have any sanity.


----------



## neil (Dec 17, 2011)

aaronbru said:


> no to mention $20 lift tickets (and some rain last night).  Avoid Wachusett this weekend if you have any sanity.



Just look at the lift line on the webcam right now uke:


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 17, 2011)

aaronbru said:


> no to mention $20 lift tickets (and some rain last night).  Avoid Wachusett this weekend if you have any sanity.



Or any weekend, haha : )


----------



## hammer (Dec 17, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> Or any weekend, haha : )


I've gone on a few Saturday evenings that weren't too crazy...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 17, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> Or any weekend, haha : )



Early season Saturdays are usually pretty good. Once Christmas hits avoid Saturdays at all costs!


----------

